# the grosvenor cage



## gwnm (Jun 26, 2016)

i have this cage and was going to use it for a group of females but think i may need a bigger cage as the things i brought don't all fit and i'm not sure if what i have is too much or not enough and a bigger cage might be better

Measures L: 78cm W: 48cm H: 36cm
bar spacing is 1cm

i have a large wheel think its big enough? Diameter 29cm x 10cm (might be too big)

i was looking at the barney cage in zooplus and was wondering if that's suitable? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... ges/189303


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The Barney cage would be a good cage for a group of pet mice  
The bar spacing on the Grosvenor is a little too wide if you ask me, unless they are very big mice.

As for the wheel, I would recommend a "flat" one, like a Running Disc or Flying Saucer (I honestly have no idea if they are also called that in UK - I am in Denmark - but either way you'll get an idea of what I mean if you google it). If you go for the traditional wheel, which is what I'm assuming you have when you say it's 29x10, it cannot get too big. The bigger the better. Too small and you will risk hurting their spine (remember that the tail is part of their spine, so when a mouse runs on a wheel and the tail sort of bends up over the back it's not good)

Hope that helped a little


----------



## gwnm (Jun 26, 2016)

ok will order the barney cage when i next get paid and not use the grosvenor, haven't got the mice yet so will just wait till i have everything i need, not sure i'll want for toys though i think i went overboard there but can always switch them out when its clean out time.

will look at the flying saucer and have both in the cage if i can so they have a choice of what they want to run on, i also want them to have digging space and the cage just doesn't look deep enough, hopefully the barney one is


----------



## gwnm (Jun 26, 2016)

the cage is 0.4 inch so that's smaller than 1/2" that i have been told is the size i need so is it possible to use it temporary till the barney gets here?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

How many mice do you plan on getting? The Barney cage is plenty big for quite a few mice


----------



## gwnm (Jun 26, 2016)

i am thinking 4 females is that ok? i don't want them to have too little space to run round, as well as have plenty of toys so they won't get bored. i have ropes to hang form the top of the cage to give them something to climb up as well as the wooden climbing frames, wooden wheel and wooden houses. 
i wanted to have a deep base so there was plenty of digging but wheel is so big i'm not sure how to get round that and still have a deep base but i will work it out


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The Barney cage is PLENTY space for 4 females - you could easily have double.
What you have to keep in mind about mice, is that in nature they like small spaces, and get anxious in open spaces. Mice in captivity are much the same, so too much space can actually be a problem, especially if there aren't enough clutter and hides in the cage. So it sounds to me like your mice will live in luxury  I definitely think getting a Barney cage would be a great idea, fill it up with toys and have your 4 females in it. And who knows, maybe you'll get tempted later on to add a few more mice, and you'll be able to do that no problem.


----------

